# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Las grandes eléctricas convierten el agua de todos en beneficios de unos pocos

## NoRegistrado

http://www.bez.es/52602596/Elctricas...ampaign=buffer

Buen análisis de Santiago Calcar

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (21-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

Es aquí donde las eléctricas obtienen más beneficios. Solo entiendo la ampliación de las concesiones sin contrapartidas importantes porque los consejos de administración de este sector están plagados de ministros, diputados y secretarios de estado:

*Enagás*
Ramón Pérez Simarro (socio de Carlos Solchaga y Claudio Aranzadi),
José Luis Olivas,
Enrique Martínez Robles

*Endesa*
Elena Salgado (ex-ministra de Economía y Hacienda)
Miquel Roca (ex-diputado), fichó por Endesa como Consejero Externo Independiente por 684 000 € anuales.
José María Aznar (ex-Presidente del Gobierno) fichó como asesor externo de la cúpula directiva por unos 200 000 € anuales.
Luis de Guindos (ex-Secretario de Estado de Economía) fichó como Consejero Externo Independiente. 684 000 € anuales.
Pío Cabanillas (ex Ministro Portavoz) desempeñó cargos de responsabilidad en el pasado.
(_Añadiría también a Manuel Pizarro y a Rodolfo Martín Villa_)

*Enel*
Pedro Solbes (ex Ministro de Economía) fichó como Consejero No Ejecutivo por 250 000 € brutos anuales.

*Gas Natural-Fenosa*
Felipe González (ex-Presidente del Gobierno), fichó por Gas Natural como Consejero Independiente por 126 500 euros brutos anuales (2010). Desde enero de 2014, ya no forma parte del Consejo de Administración.
Narcís Serra,
Santiago Cobo Cobo (marido de Teófila Martínez, alcadesa de Cádiz y diputada)
Nemesio Fernández-Cuesta Luca de Tena (ex-Secretario de Estado de Energía y Recursos Naturales 1996-1998)

*Iberdrola*
Manuel Amigo (Extremadura),
Ignacio López del Hierro (marido de María Dolores de Cospedal)
Angel Acebes (ex Ministro de Interior, ex-secretario general del PP)
José Luis Olivas,
Fernando Becker

*REE (Red Eléctrica de España)*
Miguel Boyer (ex Ministro de Economía y Hacienda) fichó por 95 000 € anuales.
Mª Ángeles Amador Millán (ex Ministra de Sanidad y Consumo)
Luis Atienza,
Arantxa Mendizábal (País Vasco),
José Folgado (ex Secretario de Estado de Energía) fichó como Consejero Externo Independiente por 159 000 €.
Ignacio López del Hierro (marido de María Dolores de Cospedal) ficha por 180 000 € aunque rechaza el cargo al día siguiente por "no querer perjudicar a su esposa por la polémica"
Ángel Acebes (ex-secretario general)

*Repsol*
Luis Carlos Croissier,
Josu Jon Imaz (ex-presidente del PNV, ex-parlamentario vasco y europeo) fichó como presidente de Petronor y de la Asociación Española de Operadores de Productos Petrolíferos (AOP). Es consejero delegado de Repsol

Fuente: wikipedia
(https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:...istraci%C3%B3n)



Solo añadir un detalle, la mayoría de los CTC´s fueron a parar a las centrales nucleares:

PORCENTAJE SOBRE EL TOTAL DE LOS CTC’s POR TECNOLOGIAS
Tecnología %
Nuclear...........................................  .............................................. 49,35
Térmica clásica...........................................  ................................... 31,56
Bombeo............................................  ............................................ 14,43
Hidráulica ..................................................  ................................... 4,66
Total.............................................  ................................................ 100

Referencia: http://www.revistasice.com/CachePDF/...16464B6F9E.pdf

----------

